# Was Audi R8 chassis #607 built



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

At the Daytona historic races Bill Adam raced a "new" Audi R8, he normally drives chassis 405. I thought it was 505, but his daughter has posted a blog on the event and says its chassis 607? now I doubt she could get the chassis wrong, as they have the car, so now im curious because as far as i knew only up to chassi 606 was built?
http://thegearboxgirl.blogspot...ments

_Modified by lappies at 11:51 AM 11/27/2009_


_Modified by lappies at 11:56 AM 11/27/2009_


----------

